# Wie haltet Ihr die Füße warm?



## DirkBrasil (20. November 2007)

Hi,

ich habe momentan das Problem das meine Füße nach
ca. 30min fahrt nicht mehr zu spüren sind- eis kalt...
Am Wohenende waren immer so Temperaturen um die 4°C.Ich habe Assos
Socken (die bringen nicht mehr wie jeder 2 Socken) alte Shimano Schuhe (die sind wohl etwas zu eng) sowie Adidas Überschuhe.

Ich werde mir wohl jetzt neue Halbschuhe kaufen, habt Ihr Tips bezüglich den Socken?? Die Überschuhe halten ja Wind und Wasser ab und sollten nicht verkehrt sein.

Gruß
Flodder


----------



## mali5 (20. November 2007)

- zwischen 10 und 0 Grad Celsius reichen bei Fahrten bis 1,5 Std. Neopren-Überschuhe (Rush kann ich empfehlen)

- bei längeren Fahrten und deutlich unter 0 Grad habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit beheizten Sohlen gemacht (war letzte Woche bei 4 Grad unter Null knapp 4 Std. unterwegs)

- die Sohlen habe ich letztes Jahr bei Tchibo erstanden, gibt es da vermutlich jedes Jahr zur fraglichen Jahreszeit, ich glaube für 30 oder 40 Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (20. November 2007)

DirkBrasil schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe momentan das Problem das meine Füße nach
> ca. 30min fahrt nicht mehr zu spüren sind- eis kalt...
> ...



klickpedale runter  plattform drauf und gescheite schuhe anziehn=warme füße


----------



## Micro767 (20. November 2007)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> klickpedale runter  plattform drauf und gescheite schuhe anziehn=warme füße



dito. !


----------



## fhs (20. November 2007)

Ich komme - allergings bei richtig ansträngendem Bergauffahren - auch so bei knapp unter 0° mit normalen mittelhohen Lederstiefeln ein paar Stunden hin. Bei den Socken allerdings nehme ich am liefsten zwei Paar dünne Wollsocken. Selbst feucht halten die im Gegensatz zu Baumwolle noch gut warm.
hat jemand Erfahrung mit 'richtigen' Winterradschuhen?


----------



## odlo_girl (20. November 2007)

mali5 schrieb:


> ....
> - bei lÃ¤ngeren Fahrten und deutlich unter 0 Grad habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit beheizten Sohlen gemacht (war letzte Woche bei 4 Grad unter Null knapp 4 Std. unterwegs)
> 
> - die Sohlen habe ich letztes Jahr bei Tchibo erstanden, gibt es da vermutlich jedes Jahr zur fraglichen Jahreszeit, ich glaube fÃ¼r 30 oder 40 Euro



juup,

z.Z. beim KafferÃ¶ster fÃ¼r 39,90â¬ zu haben


----------



## alöx (20. November 2007)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> klickpedale runter  plattform drauf und gescheite schuhe anziehn=warme füße



So und nicht anders. Spricht da eigentlich was gegen Plastpedale? Die leiten ja wohl garkeine Kälte an die Füße.


----------



## messi49 (20. November 2007)

mali5 schrieb:


> - zwischen 10 und 0 Grad Celsius reichen bei Fahrten bis 1,5 Std. Neopren-Überschuhe (Rush kann ich empfehlen)
> 
> - bei längeren Fahrten und deutlich unter 0 Grad habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit beheizten Sohlen gemacht (war letzte Woche bei 4 Grad unter Null knapp 4 Std. unterwegs)
> 
> - die Sohlen habe ich letztes Jahr bei Tchibo erstanden, gibt es da vermutlich jedes Jahr zur fraglichen Jahreszeit, ich glaube für 30 oder 40 Euro



.... und gibts grad aktuell unter tchibo.de


----------



## böser_wolf (20. November 2007)

alöx schrieb:


> So und nicht anders. Spricht da eigentlich was gegen Plastpedale? Die leiten ja wohl garkeine Kälte an die Füße.



also ich kenn keine plastpedale wo der halt gut wär 
aber ich lass mich da gern belehren    
ich fahr die nc17mag
die wiegen nur 386gr das paar und haben grip wie sau


----------



## alöx (20. November 2007)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> also ich kenn keine plastpedale wo der halt gut wär
> aber ich lass mich da gern belehren
> ich fahr die nc17mag
> die wiegen nur 386gr das paar und haben grip wie sau



Okay vom Gewicht können Plastpedalen nicht mithalten. (404g Odyssey Twisted Flatland) bin auch noch nie Plast am Geländerad gefahren aber ich denke das der Grip auch reicht. Ich fahr damit immerhin Street (rumhüpfen und so  )

Und das beste sind halt die 12 die die Teile kosten. Bei Feuchtigkeit verlieren sie ihren Grip auch nicht wie ich das von normalen Pedalen kenne. Ich denk ich werd das mal probieren.


----------



## fritzbox (20. November 2007)

fhs schrieb:


> Ich komme - allergings bei richtig ansträngendem Bergauffahren - auch so bei knapp unter 0° mit normalen mittelhohen Lederstiefeln ein paar Stunden hin. Bei den Socken allerdings nehme ich am liefsten zwei Paar dünne Wollsocken. Selbst feucht halten die im Gegensatz zu Baumwolle noch gut warm.
> hat jemand Erfahrung mit 'richtigen' Winterradschuhen?




Ich habe den Gaerne Polar  

Das Teil ist der absolute Hammer Wind und Wasserdicht(1h) und zur Not bringt man noch die Heizsohlen rein und wenns richtig saut ein paar Rush Neos drüber dann hast du Superwarme Füsse .
Immer eine Nummer grösser nehmen dann passen noch ein paar einlegesohlen rein und die Blutzufuhr wird nicht abgeschnürt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zak0r (20. November 2007)

ich zitier mich mal selber


zak0r schrieb:


> ein grossteil der kalten bikerfüsse entsteht aus kombination folgender faktoren:
> - zu enge schnürung -> weniger durchblutung
> - zu dünne socken -> wenig isolation
> - falsches gesamtkleidungskonzept -> körper senkt durchblutung in extremitäten wg. körperkernpriotisierung
> ...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. November 2007)

Rose Socken und Tschibo Winterstiefel, das hält zumindest 2 Std. warm, aber auch mit Plattformpedalen. Ich nutze im Winter die zweiseitigen von Shimano, dann kann ich, wenn´s wärmer ist, mit Klick und Überschuhen fahren, wenns kalt ist, die ander Kombi. Aber so Heizsohlen habe ich mir jetzt auch bestellt, bin schon sehr gespannt.


----------



## böser_wolf (20. November 2007)

alöx schrieb:


> Okay vom Gewicht können Plastpedalen nicht mithalten. (404g Odyssey Twisted Flatland) bin auch noch nie Plast am Geländerad gefahren aber ich denke das der Grip auch reicht. Ich fahr damit immerhin Street (rumhüpfen und so  )
> 
> Und das beste sind halt die 12 die die Teile kosten. Bei Feuchtigkeit verlieren sie ihren Grip auch nicht wie ich das von normalen Pedalen kenne. Ich denk ich werd das mal probieren.



12euronen gewicht is voll ok   isn guter tip  
muss ich mir mal anschaun


----------



## maSk (20. November 2007)

mali5 schrieb:


> - zwischen 10 und 0 Grad Celsius reichen bei Fahrten bis 1,5 Std. Neopren-Überschuhe (Rush kann ich empfehlen)
> 
> - bei längeren Fahrten und deutlich unter 0 Grad habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit beheizten Sohlen gemacht (war letzte Woche bei 4 Grad unter Null knapp 4 Std. unterwegs)
> 
> - die Sohlen habe ich letztes Jahr bei Tchibo erstanden, gibt es da vermutlich jedes Jahr zur fraglichen Jahreszeit, ich glaube für 30 oder 40 Euro



/Zustimm, bis jetzt fahre ich auch noch mit Neopren Überschuhen. Wenns arg kalt wird stopf ich mir meist ne Socke oder anderen Stoff in den Schuh, da die meiste Kälte von den Klicks ausgeht.

Klickies wechseln, nur weil Winter ist?


----------



## Holger78 (20. November 2007)

Bin ne totale Frostbeule - fahr aber halt gern, egal was der Wettergott so geplant hat....
Mein Tip:
Neopren-Ãberschuhe + Standard-Klickies mit Standard-Schuhen (ich fahr mein Sommermodell das ganze Jahr Ã¼ber) - Einlegesohlen fÃ¼r 4,95â¬ (oder so): die Unterseite ist mit Aluminium beschichtet; so bleibt die KÃ¤lte von den Klickies drauÃen + die beheizbaren Einlegesohlen (genau, die von Tchibo) + Sealskinz: Wasser ade; Du hast die GewÃ¤hr bei Regen oder/und etwaigen Tragepassagen trockene FÃ¼Ãe zu behalten (in der langen Version, dann sifft kein kalter Matsch von oben hinein - Akku der Sohlen IN den Strumpf hinein) - noch nen Standard-Skistrumpf (das Billigste ist hier gerade gut genug) 
voila  
Du wirst Dir tiefere Temperaturen wÃ¼nschen


----------



## Jierdan (21. November 2007)

Ich hab da Salomon Thinsulate Winterstiefel. Zwar ohne Klickies, aber dafür auch immer ohne Kalte Füsse, und möge es noch so kalt sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torpedo64 (21. November 2007)

Mit guten Wintersocken, z.B. von Assos, einer guten Fußcreme und einem paar Überschuhe, kann man locker 3-4 Stunden bei 0°C fahren. 

Die beheizbaren Schuhsohlen, von Tschibo, kann ich empfehlen, deren Akkus aber nach mehr als 9 Stunden Fahrt leer sein werden


----------



## noco (21. November 2007)

> merke: wo kein blut ist, kann auch bei bester isolation keine wärme hintransportiert werden, ergo muss bei falscher durchblutung die vorherige wärme praktisch konserviert werden. da sind dann auch überschuhe und und und nötig, ändern jedoch nichts an der falschen methode und haben nur begrenzt erfolg. wenn dann ausreichend raum für gute durchblutung geschafft ist, sollte noch der kopf und rumpf warm gehalten werden, wenn es dort kalt wird, macht der körper praktisch schotten dicht in armen und beinen, da er das überleben sichern will. die evolution opfert praktisch die füße, hände etc der kälte, um die absoluten vitalfunktionen mollig warm zu halten.



Genau so schaut´s aus!
Ergänzen möcht ich  noch, dass bei mir als "Extremität" auch die Knie zählen. Seit ich die  Neopren Knieschützer vom Polo-Motorrad-Shop (10 - 15 öre) noch unter der Regenhose o.ä. trage, friert´s mich auch an den Fingern nicht mehr - kein Witz, auch wenn´s komisch klingt!
Ich erklär mir das so, dass eben der Körper keine Kältemeldung von den periphären Organen mehr erhält und das Blut nicht durch den Überlebens Modus zurück gehalten wird.

Gruss
Bernd


----------



## odlo_girl (21. November 2007)

noco schrieb:


> Genau so schaut´s aus!
> Ergänzen möcht ich  noch, dass bei mir als "Extremität" auch die Knie zählen. Seit ich die  Neopren Knieschützer vom Polo-Motorrad-Shop (10 - 15 öre) noch unter der Regenhose o.ä. trage, friert´s mich auch an den Fingern nicht mehr - kein Witz, auch wenn´s komisch klingt!
> Ich erklär mir das so, dass eben der Körper keine Kältemeldung von den periphären Organen mehr erhält und das Blut nicht durch den Überlebens Modus zurück gehalten wird.
> 
> ...



Niedrige Blutdrcukwerte führen aber auch dazu, daß die Hände und Füße schnell frieren, bei mir ist es der Fall.


----------



## DirkBrasil (21. November 2007)

Hi,
danke für die vielen Tips.
Ich möchte eigendlich die Clickies weiter fahren.
Ich muß mir erst mal neue Schuhe kaufen, die anderen sind etwas zu eng.
Sollen Carbon Halbschuhe werden. Könnt Ihr mir da welche empfehlen die im Moment im Angebot sind?
Die Einlegesolen von Tchibo wered ich mir dann sicher auch gönnen.
Überschuhe Neopren von Adidas hab ich ja schon.
Das sollte dann für 3h reichen.
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Raze (21. November 2007)

Hallo,

wo befestige ich bei den Tchibo-Heizsohlen während der Fahrt den Akku? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß es nicht reibt, wenn ich ihn in den Überschuh stopfe. 

Zum Aufbewahren in der Trikottasche ist das Kabel sicher zu kurz - oder?

Danke für die Info

raze


----------



## Torpedo64 (21. November 2007)

Da ist eine Klipphalterung an dem Akku. Diese steckst du hinten auf den oberen Rand des Überschuhs.
Andere Möglichkeit ist ein Band an der Wade, wo der Akku befestigt werden kann. Die Kabel sind zu kurz, um sie in dem Rucksack / Trikot / Jacke unterzubringen.


----------



## susanne.artum (21. November 2007)

Kalte Füße - einfach mal Füße beim Fahren bewegen, geht halt schlecht, wenn man in steifen Klicks hängt, dann braucht man Überschuhe, kostet ja nicht soviel, werd mir auch welche holen (müssen).


----------



## clk2106 (21. November 2007)

Shimano SH-MT 90 mit SPD 520 M - bei Gefrierpunkttemp. auch keine Probleme.


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (21. November 2007)

Hallo Eisfussgemeinde,  

habe mich heute nach einer 2-2,5 stündigen Ausfahrt mit kalten Füßen (komischerweise hauptsächlich der rechte) dazu entschieden mir die beheizbaren Einlegesohlen zu holen. 

Die Meinungen über die Tschibosohlen sind meiner Erfahrung nach etwas geteilt.
Mein Bikhändler hatte sie vor ca. zwei Jahren mal getestet und enttäuscht wieder in der großen Bucht vertickt.

Ich denke es liegt auch daran dass das Kälte/Wärmeempfinden von jedem einzelnen Unterschiedlich ist. Dem einen reicht die Heizstufe 2 völlig aus, dem anderen ist 4 noch zu wenig.

Ich werds testen, wenn sie mir nicht taugen werden sie eben wieder verkauft.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (21. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich fahre Halbhohe MTB Schuhe vom Specialized. In die Schuhe kommen meine normalen Radsocken und ebenfalls noch meine Neoprensocken vom Tauchen.
Selbst bei sehr niedrigen Temperaturen kochen mit eher die Füße und das ist mir doch lieber als wenn ich ne Frostbeuel am Fuß habe.
Gruß
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (21. November 2007)

Zusammen mit Adidas El Moro mid ergibt das 3-5 Stunden warme Füße auch bei knackiger Kälte 

dino


----------



## maxa (21. November 2007)

Bitte keine TCHIBO-Sohlen kaufen. 

Die 40 Euro entsprechen der Akkuqualität und des Ladegerätes.

Legt 89 Euro bei thermic hin und ihr habt für die nächsten Jahre ruhe.
Noch ein Verlängerungskabel von Thermic dazu, und der Akku kann in der Jackentasche oder am Hosenbund befestigt werden.


----------



## Schmittler (21. November 2007)

dar ich mal ganz kurz in die runde einwerfen: es gibt so gel sohlen, da muss man ein metallplättchen knicken und dann gehts für 2-3 stunden ab  da drüber noch ein überschuh und die ausfahrt ist gerettet! nach der fahrt muss man das in kochendes wasser schmeißen, dann wird das gel wieder klar und ist fertig für die nächste ausfahrt und bietet völlig ausreichende wärme (ich bin an den füßen sehr weicheiig  ). kostet bei rose gerade 13 euro, hält bei mir schon seit 2 jahren...


----------



## Tomax77 (22. November 2007)

Hi,

suche momentan gute Überschuhe für den Winter. Könnt ihr welche empfehlen?
Sollten sich preislich so um die 20,-  bewegen.

Grüße,
Tom


----------



## messi49 (22. November 2007)

Tomax77 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> suche momentan gute Überschuhe für den Winter. Könnt ihr welche empfehlen?
> Sollten sich preislich so um die 20,-  bewegen.
> ...



Schau mal hier: http://www.dk-content.de/tour/pdf-archiv/tests/ueberschuhe_1004.pdf
Ich persönlich habe die von Power Bar. Nicht weil ich sie so gut finde, sondern weil ich sie mal für 10  erstanden habe. Sind nicht schlecht, Passform ist aber verbesserungswürdig.
Grüsse


----------



## unbridled! (22. November 2007)

hi, mit neoprensocken funktioniert das ganz gut (ich hab die hier: klick )
Selbst wenn man ne weile durch den schnee stapfen muss gibts nicht so schnell kalte füße. Wichtig: Die Socken sind ziemlich dick, deshalb muss man die Radschuhe entsprechend anpassen können, sonst macht das ganze wenig sinn.
gruß


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (22. November 2007)

Dies ganze Theorien "Blut, enge Schuhe..." halte ich nur für eingeschränkt richtig. 
Viel wichtiger ist m. E. die Kältebrücke von den eiskalten Cleats zu den Füßen. Und da kann man wenig machen, wenn man mit Cleats fahren möchte (ggf. Einlegesohle).


----------



## zak0r (22. November 2007)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Dies ganze Theorien "Blut, enge Schuhe..." halte ich nur für eingeschränkt richtig.
> Viel wichtiger ist m. E. die Kältebrücke von den eiskalten Cleats zu den Füßen. Und da kann man wenig machen, wenn man mit Cleats fahren möchte (ggf. Einlegesohle).



diese lächerliche kältebrücke wird nur wahrgenommen weil die leute keine wirkliche durchblutung im fuss haben, sprich sie merken zuerst wo es kalt wird, was da sicher der fall ist im cleatschuh.
es hat wenig mit theorie zu tun, sondern ist schlicht wissenschaftlich dokumentiertes verhalten des menschlichen körpers, welches leider nicht gut zu den rechtfertigungswünschen für ein neues gimmick oder produkt passt.
ich rate dir zu einer polartour, da kommst du ganz schnell von theorie zur praxis die sich nicht mit kindergeburtstag winterbiken vergleichen lässt, was brutal gesagt auch mit windstopperweste/mütze und shorts geht.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (22. November 2007)

zak0r schrieb:


> ...
> ich rate dir zu einer polartour, ...


Warum sollte ich so etwas machen?
Und zu deinen übrigen Argumenten: Danach müsste mir z. B. an den Händen/Armen kalt sein.Aber das ist es nicht - mein gesamter Körper (einschl. Hände/Arme) ist warm - ausschließlich die Füsse sind kalt. Aber daran kann man sich auch gewöhnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zak0r (22. November 2007)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich so etwas machen?
> Und zu deinen übrigen Argumenten: Danach müsste mir z. B. an den Händen/Armen kalt sein.Aber das ist es nicht - mein gesamter Körper (einschl. Hände/Arme) ist warm - ausschließlich die Füsse sind kalt. Aber daran kann man sich auch gewöhnen.



nein, die füsse frieren als erstes, da müssen die hände noch lange nicht kalt sein! wenn alles andere ok ist, versuch doch einfach mal ein 2. paar socken. oder eine weste bzw buff unter der mütze


----------



## olli (22. November 2007)

Normale Socken
SPD-Schuhe (Sommer) von Specialized
Gefrierbeutel (am Cleat ausgeschnitten) drüber
alte dicke Socken (am Cleat ausgeschnitten) drüber
Adidas Überschuhe (Neopren Überschuhe mit vielen Reflexstreifen) drüber. 

Passt bis knapp unter 0 Grad.


----------



## Chris B. (22. November 2007)

es gibt keine "Kältebrücke", das Dings heißt "Wärmebrücke". Da der Wärmedurchgangswiderstand bei jeglichen Kunststoffen wie Schuhsohlen und erst Recht bei Metallen sehr gering ist, hilft jede Isolation nach unten durch Einlegesohlen. Neoprenschuh drüber - und ab auf den Trail.

So, wollte auch mal klug ********n.

Das Beste ist, ich habe mir gestern Abend die Zehen abgefroren


----------



## --hobo-- (22. November 2007)

Gibts da eigentlich Unterschiede bei den Überschuhen? Bei Sportläden gibts ja extreme Spannen, nimmt man GORE mal raus, denn die Marke ist mir prinzipiell zu teuer, ausser beim Ausverkauf, ist es wurscht, ob man bei ebay zu einem Billigangebot für 10 Euro greift oder was teureres bei Karstadt Sport nimmt für 30 Euro? Irgendwie macht mir der Kram nämlich den gleichen Eindruck, egal ob 60 Euro oder 30 Euro, zumindest das, was ich bei Karstadt in den Hand hatte, das Zeug bei Ebay sieht genauso aus, vielleicht kann man da was sparen?


----------



## Raze (22. November 2007)

maxa schrieb:


> Bitte keine TCHIBO-Sohlen kaufen.
> 
> Die 40 Euro entsprechen der Akkuqualität und des Ladegerätes.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

wie "verkabelst" Du Dich und spürt man die Kabel beim Fahren?

Die heizbare Schuhsohle finde ich die beste Lösung, wenn man länger auch unter Null fahren möchte. Nur die Befestigung der Akkus am Schuh oder Überschuh stört mich.

Danke für die Tipps

raze


----------



## messi49 (22. November 2007)

maxa schrieb:


> Bitte keine TCHIBO-Sohlen kaufen.
> 
> Die 40 Euro entsprechen der Akkuqualität und des Ladegerätes.
> 
> ...



Grad bei sportolino.de im Angebot (Auslaufmodell) für 59,95 
Hab grad bestellt.
Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxa (22. November 2007)

Dort habe ich meine auch letztes Jahr als Auslaufmodell gekauft.
Unbedingt das Verlägerungskabel mitbestellen, so kannste den Akku schön am Hosenbund oder in der Jackentasche verstauen.
Da gibt es noch einen Clip für die Skischuhe, einfach klasse.
Vorteil liegt für mich in den Normalen Akkus die ich im Schnelllader schneller laden kann als 12-14 Std. bei Tchibo.
Sollten mal Akkus defekt sein einfach austauschen.
Das wird bei Tchibo zum Problem, wenn die Garantie vorbei ist, kannste das Ding im Regelfall wegschmeissen, so gings mir. Das Ding öffnen und andere Akkus reinbauen, wird wahrscheinlich für die meisten zum Disaster.

Das Einstellen der Heizstufen geht bei den Thermic selbst mit dicken Handschuhen problemlos, auch durch die Jackentasche. 

Wie immer, wer das Geld hat billige Dinge zweimal zu kaufen, kann auch gleich was ordentliches kaufen.


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (22. November 2007)

@maxa,

wenn für mich persönlich die Röstersohlen ausreichend sind, was ich ja noch am testen bin, dann hat sich der kauf für mich gelohnt.

Aber deinen Hinweis auf die Therm-IC Schuhwärmer werde ich im Auge behalten. 

Morgen mache ich die erste Ausfahrt damit.


----------



## Raze (22. November 2007)

messi49 schrieb:


> Grad bei sportolino.de im Angebot (Auslaufmodell) für 59,95 
> Hab grad bestellt.
> Grüsse



Hallo, 

welches Modell hast Du gemeint? Da gibt es ja unzählige Modelle, was ist eigentlich der wesentliche Unterschied?

Danke für die Tipps

raze


----------



## messi49 (22. November 2007)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> welches Modell hast Du gemeint? Da gibt es ja unzählige Modelle, was ist eigentlich der wesentliche Unterschied?
> 
> ...



Sets gibt es nur vier verschiedene. Der Unterschied steht unten bei "*Komplettset mit .....*. einfach das Zubehör bzw. ist bei der Basisversion die Verorgung über normale Batterien (AA) und die anderen haben Akkupacks. Oder wenn du genug Geld übrig hast, kannst du auch die Liionpacks für über 200  kaufen  . Die ich gemeit habe, findest du hier: http://www.sportolino.de/Therm_IC_Schuhwaermer_Powerpack_Basix_Classic_Set.htm

Grüsse

@maxa: Tchibo kaufe ich grundsätzlich nicht, da meiner Meinung nach alles Ramsch ist was die verkaufen.


----------



## Raze (22. November 2007)

@messi49

Danke für die Info. Den unterschiedlichen Preis macht also die Qualität des Akkus/ bzw. Batterienbetrieb.

Sind beide (re./li.) Verlängerungskabel 120cm lang oder nur zusammen?

Viele Grüsse raze


----------



## messi49 (23. November 2007)

Raze schrieb:


> @messi49
> 
> Danke für die Info. Den unterschiedlichen Preis macht also die Qualität des Akkus/ bzw. Batterienbetrieb.
> 
> ...



Also darüber hab ich mir ehrlich gesagt keine Gedanken gemacht, ich halte es eigentlich für logisch, dass es *jeweils* (pro Seite) 120 cm sind.

Grüsse


----------



## maxa (23. November 2007)

Das sind natürlich re/li 120 cm, mess aber mal nach, ob du wirklich so lange brauchst, da an der Sohl bereits ca. 50 cm dran sind.

Habe mich für das Basic-Set entschieden, da ich hier frei von der Wahl der Akkus bin.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (23. November 2007)

Winterschuhe (Gaerne Polar)
wenn noch kälter mit Thermosohle
wenn noch kälter Tchibofußwärmer (habe die Dinger vor 3 Jahren für30 gekauft, Akku hält noch immer 5h auf Stufe 3/4)


----------



## tjp (23. November 2007)

zak0r schrieb:


> diese lächerliche kältebrücke wird nur wahrgenommen weil die leute keine wirkliche durchblutung im fuss haben, sprich sie merken zuerst wo es kalt wird, was da sicher der fall ist im cleatschuh.


Aha, der Klug*******r von Dienst
Ich habe diesen ganzen Mist ausprobiert: Überschuhe, zwei paar Socken, Thermo Einlegesohle etc. trotzdem wurden die Fußzehen blau. Wir reden hier nicht von "ein bißchen Kälteempfinden" sondern von einer deftigen Unterkühlung.

Mit normalen Schuhe hatte ich noch nie das Problem, und mit den Winterradschuhen trotz Cleats habe ich das Problem ebenfalls nicht mehr.


----------



## polo (23. November 2007)

was macht der winterschuh anders - jetzt mal nur bezogen auf die wärmebrücke - als eine einlegesohle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tjp (23. November 2007)

polo schrieb:


> was macht der winterschuh anders - jetzt mal nur bezogen auf die wärmebrücke - als eine einlegesohle?


Bei einem Sommerschuh liegt die Konterplatte für die Cleats unter einen dünnen Gummieinlegesohle verborgen. Die Sohle kann man leicht herausnehmen und so auch die Platte wechseln. Aber die dünne Gummisohle isoliert kaum, daher wird es im Winter schnell ungemütlich.

Bei einem Winterschuh liegen die Platten unter einer deutlichen dickeren fest eingeklebten Innensohle des Schuhs verborgen.

Nachteil: Man kann die Platten nicht mehr wechseln, daher sollte man sie entsprechend sorgfältig behandeln (Schrauben fetten und immer ordentlich festziehen). Durch die Innensohle ist der Abstand von der Pedalachse größer.

Vorteil: Die Winterschuhe isolieren ohne Einlegesohle gegenüber den Platten schon besser als die Sommerschuhe, zusätzlich legt man dann noch die Thermosohlen rein. Überschuhe isolieren nur den oberen Teil des Fußes, die meiste Wärme geht aber über die Konterplatte und die Schrauben verloren.


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (23. November 2007)

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche dann ist die Fußsohle im Schuh besser isoliert, gerade im Bereich der Cleats und der Metallplatte. Das Außenmaterial dürfte auch etwas anders sein.

Edit: tip war schneller.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (23. November 2007)

tjp schrieb:


> Aha, der Klug*******r von Dienst
> Ich habe diesen ganzen Mist ausprobiert: Überschuhe, zwei paar Socken, Thermo Einlegesohle etc. trotzdem wurden die Fußzehen blau. Wir reden hier nicht von "ein bißchen Kälteempfinden" sondern von einer deftigen Unterkühlung.
> 
> Mit normalen Schuhe hatte ich noch nie das Problem, und mit den Winterradschuhen trotz Cleats habe ich das Problem ebenfalls nicht mehr.


Vielen Dank für den Hinweis/die Unterstützung - hatte ich eigentlich nur darauf gewartet.
Aber der Tip: "Halt dir doch den Kopf warm, dann hast Du auch keine kalten Füße" liegt doch auf einem ähnlichen Niveau...


----------



## mali5 (23. November 2007)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Hinweis/die Unterstützung - hatte ich eigentlich nur darauf gewartet.
> Aber der Tip: "Halt dir doch den Kopf warm, dann hast Du auch keine kalten Füße" liegt doch auf einem ähnlichen Niveau...



Wo wir schon beim klugsch***** sind: das mit dem warmen Kopf und den kalten Füßen ist durchaus nicht nur klug daher geredet. Der größte Wärmeverlust erfolgt über den Kopf. Wenn wegen schlecht isoliertem Kopf der Körper auszukühlen droht, dann werden zunächst die Extremitäten, davon zuerst die Füße, "von der Versorgung abgeschnitten". Es gilt also tatsächlich: Wenn du kalte Füße hast, dann zieh eine Mütze an.


----------



## dubbel (23. November 2007)

oder kämmm das fell über die zehen.


----------



## polo (23. November 2007)

tjp schrieb:


> Bei einem Winterschuh liegen die Platten unter einer deutlichen dickeren fest eingeklebten Innensohle des Schuhs verborgen.



eben


----------



## zak0r (23. November 2007)

tjp schrieb:


> Aha, der Klug*******r von Dienst



wie sachlich!



tjp schrieb:


> Ich habe diesen ganzen Mist ausprobiert: Überschuhe, zwei paar Socken, Thermo Einlegesohle etc.



exakt, alles kappes und vorallem am problem vorbei rumgemurkst.



tjp schrieb:


> Atrotzdem wurden die Fußzehen blau. Wir reden hier nicht von "ein bißchen Kälteempfinden" sondern von einer deftigen Unterkühlung.



blau? das hat mit kälte nichts zu tun, zumindest wenn es kein ernster kälteschaden ist.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (23. November 2007)

mali5 schrieb:


> ... Wenn du kalte Füße hast, dann zieh eine Mütze an.


Auch, wenn Du am Kopf schweissnass bist ...?


----------



## mali5 (23. November 2007)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Auch, wenn Du am Kopf schweissnass bist ...?



schweißnaß und kalt oder schweißnaß und warm/heiß?

Kopf naß und kalt = Auskühlung, also Mütze drauf
Kopf naß und zu warm zusammen mit kalten Füssen habe ich an mir selbst so noch nicht bemerkt, würde dem beschriebenen Wirkmechanismus auch widersprechen, da warmer Kopf = nicht ausgekühlt und ergo auch keine Unterversorgung der Extremitäten

--> gibt es hier eigentlich auch Mediziner, die das ganze mal bestätigen oder wiederlegen können?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (23. November 2007)

mali5 schrieb:


> ... schweißnaß und warm...?
> 
> ...
> Kopf naß und  warm zusammen mit kalten Füssen ...auch keine Unterversorgung der Extremitäten...


Genau das meine ich.


----------



## zak0r (23. November 2007)

mali5 schrieb:


> --> gibt es hier eigentlich auch Mediziner, die das ganze mal bestätigen oder wiederlegen können?




Kreislaufzentralisation -> google
oder http://www.treibel-bergmed.de/Bergmedizin/Kaelteschaden.htm


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (23. November 2007)

zak0r schrieb:


> Kreislaufzentralisation -> google
> oder http://www.treibel-bergmed.de/Bergmedizin/Kaelteschaden.htm



Ein Zitat aus dieser Seite seht ihr in meiner Signatur.


----------



## tjp (23. November 2007)

zak0r schrieb:


> wie sachlich!


Genau passend zu dem Unsinn, den du hier abläßt.

Ich laß mich nicht gerne von anderen verar****, weil sie es nicht nachvollziehen können, daß der komplette restliche Körper warm bis heiß ist, die Fersen ebenfalls warm sind und nur die Fußspitzen blau vor Unterkühlung, weil über die Cleats die Wärme aus dem Schuh abfließt.


----------



## dubbel (23. November 2007)

wer friert ist faul oder dumm.


----------



## polo (23. November 2007)

tjp schrieb:


> Genau passend zu dem Unsinn, den du hier abläßt.
> 
> Ich laß mich nicht gerne von anderen verar****, weil sie es nicht nachvollziehen können, daß der komplette restliche Körper warm bis heiß ist, die Fersen ebenfalls warm sind und nur die Fußspitzen blau vor Unterkühlung, weil über die Cleats die Wärme aus dem Schuh abfließt.



aber dann müßten ja die fußballen kalt sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tjp (23. November 2007)

polo schrieb:


> aber dann müßten ja die fußballen kalt sein


Waren sie ja auch, als Folge werden dann die Fußzehen nicht mehr richtig durchblutet. Aber das ist eine Folge der Unterkühlung und nicht die Ursache derselben.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (23. November 2007)

zak0r schrieb:


> Kreislaufzentralisation -> google
> oder http://www.treibel-bergmed.de/Bergmedizin/Kaelteschaden.htm


Oh Mann: 10 Seiten zu Kälteschäden im Gebirge (Erfrierungen, Überleben...) - und wir diskutieren hier kalte Füße beim Biken (nicht im  Gebirge).  
Vielen Dank für die Information: Hast Du noch mehr so unsinnige links?


----------



## dubbel (23. November 2007)

kein scherz: ich hatte mal erfrierungenan den ohrläppchen, mit blasenwerfen, haut abschälen und dem ganzen drum & dran. 

im nachhinein muss ich zugeben: das sah ziemlich albern aus.


----------



## zak0r (23. November 2007)

tjp schrieb:


> Genau passend zu dem Unsinn, den du hier abläßt.
> 
> Ich laß mich nicht gerne von anderen verar****, weil sie es nicht nachvollziehen können, daß der komplette restliche Körper warm bis heiß ist, die Fersen ebenfalls warm sind und nur die Fußspitzen blau vor Unterkühlung, weil über die Cleats die Wärme aus dem Schuh abfließt.



dubbel hat es auf den punkt gebracht.
ich führe es nochmal etwas aus: wie kann es sein, das ich bei -25 bis -40 °C in der lage bin, in normalen windstopperhandschuhen mit nicht wirklich unterkühlten fingern sachen zu machen, ich bin mal nicht so arrogant und denke, ich bin ein physischer übermensch, der sowas kann, während andere leute bei 0 grad mit fahrtwind schon tolle megahalbfäustlinge brauchen mit wärmeeinsatz. ich glaube es liegt schlicht an dem falschen bekleidungs und aktivitätskonzept.
verarscht fühle ich mich hier teilweise, wenn ich das gejammer lese wenn es ein bisschen frisch wird und leute ausfallend werden wenn jemand ihren seltsamen megakältebrücken (ja ich merke die cleats auch in meinem shimano mt-40, trotzdem hab ich warme füsse) oder "im winter mit heizdecke" biken entgegenstellt, was wirklich das problem und dessen lösung ist.






Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Oh Mann: 10 Seiten zu Kälteschäden im Gebirge (Erfrierungen, Überleben...) - und wir diskutieren hier kalte Füße beim Biken (nicht im  Gebirge).
> Vielen Dank für die Information: Hast Du noch mehr so unsinnige links?



es geht um den ersten teil, wärmehaushalt des körpers, welcher auf hiesige fälle und problemchen ebenso anwendbar ist. die synthese wurde ja eh schon mehrfach gepostet, es ging mir eher um einen link eines weisskittels, welcher dies bestätigt.


----------



## powderJO (23. November 2007)

wie kommt ihr eigentlich darauf, jemanden ernst zu nehmen, der den vordruck des medizinischen protokolls zur erfassung der höhenanpassung in seiner galerie hat. so was in der galerie haben = offensichtlich posen = nicht wirklich ernst zu nehmen. 

im übrigen halte ich es für ein absolutes marketingmärchen, dass schuhe überhaupt vor kälte schützen. die cleats direkt unter die von barfusslaufen gestählte hornhaut schrauben und die durchblutung regelt alles perfekt. natürlich nur, wenn man ein warmes mützchen trägt.


----------



## zak0r (23. November 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> wie kommt ihr eigentlich darauf, jemanden ernst zu nehmen, der den vordruck des medizinischen protokolls zur erfassung der höhenanpassung in seiner galerie hat. so was in der galerie haben = offensichtlich posen = nicht wirklich ernst zu nehmen.



schön, dass du ein modifiziertes LLS scoring erkennst. eine interessante schlussfolgerung dazu jedoch, leider relativ häufig in den foren hier, sinnbefreit am thema vorbei nutzer angreifend und vollkommen den inhalt ignorierend, er könnte ja stimmen.
wenn ich jetzt gipfelbilder im album hätte, was hätteste dann geschrieben, verbrennt ihn? anbei sei noch anzumerken, ich habe das für einen forennutzer hochgeladen, der sich an 4000ern versuchen wollte und der upload hier so prima unkompliziert klappt.


----------



## odlo_girl (23. November 2007)

DirkBrasil schrieb:


> Hi,
> danke fÃ¼r die vielen Tips.
> ....
> 
> ...



Hi,

ich habe vor 2 Tagen die Einlegesohle vom KaffeerÃ¶sterer(39,90â¬) gekauft, gleichzeitig hatte ich die andere teuere Marke Therm-ic Max+(110 â¬) geholt, und nun meine Meinung dazu:

Tchibo (Bild 1)

++++ Preis

---- Die Heizleistung ist mindestens 1/3 schwÃ¤cher und hÃ¤lt hÃ¶chsten 2 Stunden einigemaÃend warm.

--- Der Akku ist rundlich gebaut und nicht flach. Ist zwar Geschmacksache, ich persÃ¶nlich finde es weniger schÃ¶n, wenn an den Schuhen 2 AuffÃ¤llige Klumpen dranhÃ¤ngen.

----- Der Knopf zur Heizregelung ist ganz schÃ¶n kraftraubend und fummelig. Mit Handschuhe ist es nicht mÃ¶glich, die Heizung zu bedienen.


Therm-ic (Bild 2)

---- Preis

++++ Heizleistung ist klasse, die Angaben in der Bedienung scheint zu 90% zu stimmen, im Gegensatz zu Tchibo !

++++ Ergonomie, flach und paÃt sich sehr gut an den Schuhen an !

++++ Sehen wertiger aus !


Die Sohlen wurden von mir entfernt, Ã¼brig bleiben nur die Heizelemente. Die widerum wurden mit einem strapazierfÃ¤higen Stoff festgeklebt und am Ende so ausgeschnitten, so daÃ sie sowohl in die Handschuhe als auch in die Schuhe passen.

Hurra, jetzt ist es vorbei mit kalten HÃ¤nden und FÃ¼ssen !!!! 

Gruss
Tine


----------



## swe68 (23. November 2007)

zak0r schrieb:


> dubbel hat es auf den punkt gebracht.
> ich führe es nochmal etwas aus: wie kann es sein, das ich bei -25 bis -40 °C in der lage bin, in normalen windstopperhandschuhen mit nicht wirklich unterkühlten fingern sachen zu machen, ich bin mal nicht so arrogant und denke, ich bin ein physischer übermensch, der sowas kann, während andere leute bei 0 grad mit fahrtwind schon tolle megahalbfäustlinge brauchen mit wärmeeinsatz. ich glaube es liegt schlicht an dem falschen bekleidungs und aktivitätskonzept.



Meine Meinung:
Wenn ich mich bewege, sind bei mir Hände und Füße fast immer warm.
Wenn meine Füße mal kalt werden liegt es an:
- Zuviele Pausen
- Zu kalt für die Klamotten, die ich trage
- Ich bin erschöpft und müde
An zak0rs (ärztlich belegter) Theorie ist meines Erachtens sogar im Selbstexperiment etwas dran.
Hier ein Nachtrag:
Dass mir kalt wird aufgrund von zu warmer Klamotten, ist denkbar (-> Schwitzen!).
Wenn ich im Winter in die Berge gehe, habe ich meist nur ein Paar sehr dünne Handschuhe an, trage aber zur Vorsicht ein Paar dickere mit mir.
Meines Erachtens ist es wirklich eine Frage des Bekleidungs-/Bewegungskonzeptes.
ABER:
Es gibt Leute mit schlechter Durchblutung. Einer sitzt gerade neben mir. Er hat ständig kalte, zumindest kühle Hände und Füße. Fürs Bergsteigen hat er inzwischen Expeditionshandschuhe...(Einspruch: Er sagt, er hat fast immer nur kalte Hände )


zak0r schrieb:


> verarscht fühle ich mich hier teilweise, wenn ich das gejammer lese wenn es ein bisschen frisch wird und leute ausfallend werden wenn jemand ihren seltsamen megakältebrücken (ja ich merke die cleats auch in meinem shimano mt-40, trotzdem hab ich warme füsse) oder "im winter mit heizdecke" biken entgegenstellt, was wirklich das problem und dessen lösung ist.



Ich bike in Sommerbikeschuhen. Natürliche merke ich irgendwann, dass die Cleats kalt sind (zumal ich orthopädische und keine "Kuschel"-Einlagen trage), aber solange die Beine (und auch der Rest von mir) warm sind (dazu gehört auch zum Beispiel ein Buff auf dem Kopf), werden die Füße auch nicht völlig kalt.
Also - meines Erachtens sind kalte Füße zum Teil ein Problem des Gesamtkonzeptes und nicht unbedingt ein Problem der Schuhe.


----------



## Raze (23. November 2007)

maxa schrieb:


> Das sind natürlich re/li 120 cm, mess aber mal nach, ob du wirklich so lange brauchst, da an der Sohl bereits ca. 50 cm dran sind.
> 
> Habe mich für das Basic-Set entschieden, da ich hier frei von der Wahl der Akkus bin.



Hallo,

Können die 50 cm Kabel an den Sohlen abgezogen werden?
Oder: Kann an die 50 cm Kabel von den Schuhsohlen die Verlängerungskabel eingesteckt werden oder kommen die in die Schuhsohle?

Danke für die Info

raze


----------



## bioelektrik (25. November 2007)

Ich fahre auch mit meinen Sommerschuhen bei niedrigen Temperaturen und habe mir die Adidas Neopren Überschuhe gekauft. Von oben war damit Ruche vor Wind, Nässe und Kälte. Aber von unten kroch die Kälte trotz Alueinlegesohle noch in den Schuh. Gestern habe ich mir die Sohle meiner Schuhe mal genau angeschaut und dabei festgestellt, das die Metallplatte an der die Cleats geschraubt werden 4 Löcher hat. Wenn ich die Einlegesohle aus den Schuh genommen habe konnte ich durch 2 Löcher durch die Sohle durchschauen. Da ist es ja kein Wunder das Dreck, Nässe und damit Kälte in den Schuh dringen konnte. Ich habe dann die offenen Löcher mit, aus alten Aluschrauben, selbstgemachten Madenschrauben und Schraubensicherungslack verschlossen. Aus einem alten Mousepad habe ich dann für die Platte passende Stücke ausgeschnitten und mittels Klebeband von innen auf die Cleatplatte geklebt. Dann wieder die Alueinlegesohle drüber. 

Leider konnte ich die Konstruktion heute nicht mehr testen aber ich hoffe, das daduch die Zeit bis zum Auskühlen der Füsse deutlich verlängert wird. Wenn ich Praxiserfahrungen gesammelthabe werde ich berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zak0r (25. November 2007)

bioelektrik schrieb:


> I Da ist es ja kein Wunder das Dreck, Nässe und damit Kälte in den Schuh dringen konnte. Ich habe dann die offenen Löcher mit, aus alten Aluschrauben, selbstgemachten Madenschrauben und Schraubensicherungslack verschlossen.




natürlich ist die isolation von "luft" wesentlich schlechter als die von metall


----------



## mocroyam (25. November 2007)

maxa schrieb:


> Dort habe ich meine auch letztes Jahr als Auslaufmodell gekauft.
> Unbedingt das Verlägerungskabel mitbestellen, so kannste den Akku schön am Hosenbund oder in der Jackentasche verstauen.


 
hab ich bestellt, danke für den Tip. Aber eine Frage noch: wieviele Akkubatterien gehören rein? 2x2? Das finde ich in keiner Beschreibung... 

Danke
Frank


----------



## maxa (25. November 2007)

Also das ca. 50 cm lange Kabel ist fest an der Einlegesohle dran. Verlängerung wird an den 50 cm angedockt.
Im Basicgehäuse gehören 2+4 AA Batterien rein .


----------



## mocroyam (25. November 2007)

maxa schrieb:


> Also das ca. 50 cm lange Kabel ist fest an der Einlegesohle dran. Verlängerung wird an den 50 cm angedockt.
> Im Basicgehäuse gehören 2+4 AA Batterien rein .


 
äh, das sollte 2x4 AA Batterien heissen, also 8 gesamt? Richtig?
Oder doch 2+4= 6 oder wie jetzt?

Frank


----------



## Raze (25. November 2007)

maxa schrieb:


> Also das ca. 50 cm lange Kabel ist fest an der Einlegesohle dran. Verlängerung wird an den 50 cm angedockt.
> Im Basicgehäuse gehören 2+4 AA Batterien rein .



Danke!  

Viele Grüsse raze


----------



## tjp (25. November 2007)

zak0r schrieb:


> dubbel hat es auf den punkt gebracht.
> ich führe es nochmal etwas aus: wie kann es sein, das ich bei -25 bis -40 °C in der lage bin, in normalen windstopperhandschuhen mit nicht wirklich unterkühlten fingern sachen zu machen,


Schon einmal davon gehört, daß es Menschen mit langen schmalen Fingern und solche mit kurzen dicken Fingern gibt?

Vom Oberflächenvolumenverhältnis hängt der Wärmeverlust maßgeblich ab. Schmale Finger und schmale Füße sind schlecht im Winter, da verliert man deutlich schneller Wärme.


----------



## tjp (25. November 2007)

swe68 schrieb:


> An zak0rs (ärztlich belegter) Theorie ist meines Erachtens sogar im Selbstexperiment etwas dran.


In den Grundzügen stimmt die Theorie zwar, aber sie ist kein Absolutum wie er hier allen weiß machen will.



> Ich bike in Sommerbikeschuhen. Natürliche merke ich irgendwann, dass die Cleats kalt sind (zumal ich orthopädische und keine "Kuschel"-Einlagen trage), aber solange die Beine (und auch der Rest von mir) warm sind (dazu gehört auch zum Beispiel ein Buff auf dem Kopf), werden die Füße auch nicht völlig kalt.


Wie lange fährst Du (<2h, 2-3h, >3h)? Wie fährst Du (Absteigen und Laufen oder komplett ohne Pause auf dem Rad durch)?


----------



## zak0r (25. November 2007)

tjp schrieb:


> In den Grundzügen stimmt die Theorie zwar, aber sie ist kein Absolutum wie er hier allen weiß machen will.




ich bin mir äußerst genau im klaren, wie und wo es einschränkungen gibt und wie der körper seinen wärmehaushalt ökonomisiert. sicher kühlen dicke finger langsamer aus als dünne, aber solche überlegungen spielen praktisch immer erst eine rolle bei problemen im körperkern und zweitens bei mitteleuropäischen wintern noch viel weniger.
ich bezweifel nicht, dass die möglichkeit da ist, sich schmerzhafte füsse und hände vor lauter kälte in mitteleuropa zu bekommen.
ich bleibe jedoch beim standpunkt, unabhängig von der grösse der person, ist dies immer eine folge des falschen gesamtkleidungskonzeptes und nie die folge einer unglaublich krassen lokalen unterkühlung, welche vom körper nicht kompensiert werden kann(auf gesunde, normaltrainierte bezogen).


----------



## swe68 (26. November 2007)

tjp schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Wie lange fährst Du (<2h, 2-3h, >3h)? Wie fährst Du (Absteigen und Laufen oder komplett ohne Pause auf dem Rad durch)?



Bis 4,5 Stunden. MTB mit Pausen (Fotos), RR kurze Trinkpausen.

Gegenfrage - wie bist Du beim Biken gekleidet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxa (26. November 2007)

Oh sorry, da hat sich ein + als x ausgegeben. 

natürlich 2 x 4 AA Akkus/Batterien


----------



## Manuel79 (26. November 2007)

Hallo Zusammen!

Habe das gleiche Problem, sehr kalte Füsse nach 2 Stunden biken, die ich langsam mit warmen Wasser wieder lebendig bekommen. Werde heute mal meine alten Bundenswehrsocken nehmen... die haben mich schon bei einigen Winter- Biwaks nicht im Stich gelassen... .

Ansonsten habe ich mir die Tchibo- Heizungssohlen mal angesehen. Mir ist ehrlich gesagt (für mich gesprochen) das Gebimmel am Fuss oder Bein (Halterung des Akkus) ein wenig zu nervtötend und lästig. 

Sollte das mit den Socken nicht ein wenig besser sein, werde ich mir wieder Plastik-Pedale für den Winter zulegen und mit festem Schuhwerk fahren.
Ist schneller gemacht und funktionaler (bin die letzten Winter immer so gefahren und habe nie gefroren).

Manuel


----------



## kicke (26. November 2007)

Ihr habt bei den milden Temperaturen schon Probleme mit kalten Füssen?

Kann ich irgendwie gar nicht nachvollziehen. 

Ich fahre bis 0° mit meinen normalen Sommerschuhen (Adiadas Moro irgendwas) mit Wollsocken (Schafwolle). 

Wenns nass ist kommen Neoprenüberschuhe drüber. 

Wenns noch kälter wird, heizsohlen......


----------



## Manuel79 (26. November 2007)

Mein Fehler war, das ich beim ersten mal Clickie- fahren bei 3 Grad dünne Socken (wie im Sommer eben) anhatte. Das war nicht sonderlich clever, aber ich dachte eben, durch die "Arbeit" an den Pedalen würde ich schon nicht frieren... war eine dumme Idee. Heute probiere ich mal die BW- Socken (Baumwolle), vielleicht gehts dann besser... .


----------



## maxa (26. November 2007)

Ist doch völlig egal bei welchen Temperaturen man kalte Füsse bekommt.
Deshalb gescheite Heizsohlen von Thermic und bei Bedarf Neoprenüberschuhe, und dann ist für 3-4 Std. auch bei -25 Grad schön warm.


----------



## messi49 (26. November 2007)

Ich glaube es gibt halt von Mensch zu Mensch verschiedene "Empfindungen" zu Kälte. Wir haben bei uns einen der fährt quasi ab 5 Grad kälte bis -10 immer die selben Klamotten und muss weder schwitzen noch ist ihm kalt. Aber an den Füssen sind sich alle einig, Bauartbedingt (Schuhe) sind die Zehen halt oft kalt. Die ganzen Links schön und gut, mag auch alles stimmen, aber das mit der Kälte hat mit Sicherheit auch was mit dem Metall zu tun. In Sicherheitsschuhen hat man im Winter ähnliche Effekte, vielleicht nicht ganz so schlimm. Nicht umsonst gibt es Sicherheitsschuhe mit Heizelement. Bei der gestrigen Ausfahrt hab ich mal auf meine Extremitäten geachtet und hatte definitiv nur gefrorene Zehen (trotz Überschuhe, anständigen Socken und nicht zu engen Schuhen), ansonsten war alles wohlig warm (auch der Kopf auf dem ein modischer Buff Platz fand).
Also werd ich mal demnächst die (heute eingetroffenen) therm-ic wärmer ihrer Bestimmung zuführen.

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nickschmidt (26. November 2007)

werde mir jetzt auch die therm-ic holen. welche würdet ihr empfehlen? die max+ mit akku oder die basisx? krieg ich mit guten AA-akkus die gleiche heizleistung hin? ist das gehäuse der akku-version kleiner und leichter? 

danke schon mal


----------



## messi49 (26. November 2007)

nickschmidt schrieb:


> werde mir jetzt auch die therm-ic holen. welche würdet ihr empfehlen? die max+ mit akku oder die basisx? krieg ich mit guten AA-akkus die gleiche heizleistung hin? ist das gehäuse der akku-version kleiner und leichter?
> 
> danke schon mal



Vom Preis her natürlich das Basisx von letzem Jahr.


----------



## Jazz (27. November 2007)

hi 

probier mal die Socken von SEALSKINZ , sind der absolute hammer und dazu noch 100 % Wasserdicht , 

solange du keine nassen füsse bekommst wirst auch keine kalten füsse bekommen , mit Sealskinz hast du ein hammer socken für den winter , 
es gibt eine Thermo Variante (  SEALSKINZ MID THERMAL SOCK )
die sehr warm hält , falls dir das noch nicht reicht gibt es noch den passenden untersocken dazu ( SEALSKINZ ULTRALIGHT SOCK ) ... 

Ich garantiere dafür , ich fahr keine anderen mehr ... 

erhältlich bei : *www.DoubleDragon-Bikes.com*

http://www.doubledragon-bikes.com/de/Katalog/2007/Clothes/Socken/1493/


MFG


----------



## tjp (27. November 2007)

zak0r schrieb:


> ich bleibe jedoch beim standpunkt, unabhängig von der grösse der person, ist dies immer eine folge des falschen gesamtkleidungskonzeptes und nie die folge einer unglaublich krassen lokalen unterkühlung, welche vom körper nicht kompensiert werden kann(auf gesunde, normaltrainierte bezogen).


Und ist diesem Punkt irrst du dich gewaltig! Es ist möglich.


----------



## tjp (27. November 2007)

swe68 schrieb:


> Gegenfrage - wie bist Du beim Biken gekleidet?


Das hängt natürlich vom Wetter ab. Im Winter je nach Außentemperator immer lange Hose und Wintertrikot. Die Hose ist entweder eine normale Hose oder eine Windstopperhose ggf. langer Unterhose drunter. Unter dem Trikot habe ich  meist ein kurzes Unterhemd an, wenn es richtig kalt ist ein Fleece Shirt lang, drüber je nach Temperatur Windweste oder Windjacke. Winterhandschuhe (ich habe beim Fahren nie kalte Finger!), Brille, Mütze oder Helm mit Unterziehmütze komplettieren das ganze. Außer dem Gesicht, irgend welche Probleme hatte ich bisher selbst bei -10°C nicht, ist am Körper bis auf die Füße nichts kalt.

Was ich vergessen habe: Socken. In den Winterschuhen reichen Sommersocken aus, in den Sommeradschuhen komme ich selbst mit dickeren Wandersocken nicht aus. Ich nehme extra Wollwandersocken, weil die die Fußsohle besser isolieren, aber sie nicht zu dick sind und so die Durchblutung vermindern. Fahre ich bei gleichen Rahmebedingungen statt mit den Radschuhen mit Turnschuhen habe ich übrigens keinerlei Probleme mit der Kälte. Winterschuhe sind dann nicht notwendig!


----------



## Stefan68 (27. November 2007)

Mal ne kurze Frage an die Heizeinlagen-Träger. Tragt ihr die Teile als einzige im Schuh oder legt ihr die auf die bereits im Schuh befindlichen Schuheinlagen zusätzlich drauf? 

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## ilex (27. November 2007)

Stefan68 schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Frage an die Heizeinlagen-Träger. Tragt ihr die Teile als einzige im Schuh oder legt ihr die auf die bereits im Schuh befindlichen Schuheinlagen zusätzlich drauf?



wenn die Schuhe einigermaßen passen verstehee ich di Diskussion und die Füße auch noch hinein sollen dürfte es eng werden.

Ansonsten verstehe ich die Diskussion nicht, manche Leute leiden halt einfach unter einer stark verminderten Kälteempfindung. Das ist wie bei kleinen Kindern die immer noch im eiskalten See herumplantschen wollen obwohl sie im Gesicht schon längst ganz blau sind


----------



## ilex (27. November 2007)

Stefan68 schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Frage an die Heizeinlagen-Träger. Tragt ihr die Teile als einzige im Schuh oder legt ihr die auf die bereits im Schuh befindlichen Schuheinlagen zusätzlich drauf?



wenn die Schuhe einigermaßen passen und die Füße auch noch hinein sollen dürfte es eng werden.

Ansonsten verstehe ich die Diskussion nicht, manche Leute leiden halt einfach unter einer stark verminderten Kälteempfindung. Das ist wie bei kleinen Kindern die immer noch im eiskalten See herumplantschen wollen obwohl sie im Gesicht schon längst ganz blau sind


----------



## swe68 (28. November 2007)

tjp schrieb:


> ....Fahre ich bei gleichen Rahmebedingungen statt mit den Radschuhen mit Turnschuhen habe ich übrigens keinerlei Probleme mit der Kälte. Winterschuhe sind dann nicht notwendig!



Das spricht bei Dir zumindest dafür, dass das PRoblem an Deinen Schuhen hängt.

@ ilex
Es geht nicht um ein subjektives Kälteempfinden, es geht darum, dass manche Leute einfach keine kalten Füße bekommen!
Bevor ich mir Heizsohlen kaufe, würde ich doch eher überprüfen, was die Ursache für kalte Füße sind.
Neben einer schlechten Durchblutung (dann ist es ein Problem, das immer vorhanden ist und nicht nur beim Biken) kommt in Frage:
- falsches Gesamt-Bekleidungskonzept
- zu enge Schuhe
- falsch gewählte Schuhe
- falsche Fußhaltung auf dem Bike
...


----------



## ilex (28. November 2007)

swe68 schrieb:


> Das spricht bei Dir zumindest dafür, dass das PRoblem an Deinen Schuhen hängt.
> 
> @ ilex
> Es geht nicht um ein subjektives Kälteempfinden, es geht darum, dass manche Leute einfach keine kalten Füße bekommen!
> ...



daß es Leute gibt die beim Radfahren keine kalten Füße bekommen mag ich kaum glauben. Beim Laufen auch für mich kein Thema, was sicher mit der Durchblutung zu tun hat. Im Moment haben wir Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt, das geht mit den Winterbikeschuhen gerade noch so. Aber bei fünf Grad Minus und darunter montiere ich Plattformpedale und fahre mit den guten Meindl Leichtbergschuhen und Heizsohlen. Ansonsten wäre die Tour nach einer halben Stunde zu Ende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zak0r (28. November 2007)

ilex schrieb:


> Im Moment haben wir Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt, das geht mit den Winterbikeschuhen gerade noch so. Aber bei fünf Grad Minus und darunter montiere ich Plattformpedale und fahre mit den guten Meindl Leichtbergschuhen und Heizsohlen. Ansonsten wäre die Tour nach einer halben Stunde zu Ende.



also bis "bergschuhen" war das posting ja noch glaubhaft. zu sagen es bedarf wanderstiefeln und!! heizsohlen bei -5° für touren über 30 minuten ist doch mal gelinde gesagt kappes. wenn das wirklich so ist, solltest du wirklich mal zum weißkittel gehen, da muss aber ein fieses raucherbein vorliegen für eine solch schlechte durchblutung, oder halt eine falsche schnürung und und und.

ich bleibe dabei, im forum hier werden sich massig die füsse abgeschnürt und/oder ohne anstäntige(n) mützen/buffs/rumpfwindschutz gefahren oder die leute sind alle starke kettenraucher und pommesesser kurz vorm gefäßverschluss.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (28. November 2007)

Das temperatur-, strecken- und radabhängige Gesamtbekleidungskonzept ist für mich ausschalggebend, d. h. im 1h-Crossrennen ist letzte Woche einer kurz-kurz bei 3 Grad gefahren, keine 08/15 Socken und dann den Rest High-Tech, keine Heizsohlen und dafür nix unterm Helm usw., beim windigen Straße fahren ggf. an Windstopper denken usw.
Mit Winterkleidung, Heizsohlen & Co. finde ich 3h @ -5 völlig ok, mehr muss auch nicht sein


----------



## ilex (28. November 2007)

zak0r schrieb:


> also bis "bergschuhen" war das posting ja noch glaubhaft. zu sagen es bedarf wanderstiefeln und!! heizsohlen bei -5° für touren über 30 minuten ist doch mal gelinde gesagt kappes. wenn das wirklich so ist, solltest du wirklich mal zum weißkittel gehen, da muss aber ein fieses raucherbein vorliegen für eine solch schlechte durchblutung, oder halt eine falsche schnürung und und und.
> 
> ich bleibe dabei, im forum hier werden sich massig die füsse abgeschnürt und/oder ohne anstäntige(n) mützen/buffs/rumpfwindschutz gefahren oder die leute sind alle starke kettenraucher und pommesesser kurz vorm gefäßverschluss.



das mit dem Weißkittel lassen wir mal lieber, bevor der mich überzeugen will ein Nichtraucherbein zu amputieren. Aber so ungewöhnlich? Ich fahre meist in der Gruppe, da friert mal der eine oder die andere früher, das gibt sich nicht viel. Ausrüstung ist ziemlich identisch und über die Jahre sind sämtliche Varianten durchgespielt. Los geht das Gefriere bei langen und schnellen Abfahrten (mögl. Mittreten, schon klar), betroffen sind durchweg nur Füße oder Hände. Nein, ich bin der Firma Tschibo schon sehr dankbar mit erschwinglicher Fußbodenheizung für eine durchgehende Saison zu sorgen


----------



## sneii500 (28. November 2007)

Hi!
Hat jemand den vergleich vom Shimano SH-MW02  zum  Northwave Celsius ?
Werd mir wohl einer von deb Beiden gönnen!
Grüße!!!!!!!


----------



## 5er-driver (28. November 2007)

Ich habe folgende Erfahrung gemacht:

Trage den Winterschuh von Shimano "SH-MW02" mit Falke Trekkingsocken (Ausführung Winter mit hohem Baumwollanteil).

Fahrten bei 4°C bei 3-4h sind kein Problem.  

Wichtig: Schuhe min. 2 Größen größer nehmen. Leichte Bewegungsfreiheit der Zehen sind wichtig!!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. November 2007)

Boah, diese Tchibo-Teile sind der Wahnsinn! War grad 2 1/2 Std. unterwegs und  die Füße so warm wie am Anfang. Aber ganz angenehm, ohne zu schwitzen. Man merkt garnicht, dass die Füße künstlich warmgehalten werden. Allerdings ist der Schalter mehr als Bescheiden, da bricht man sich schier die Finger ab, wenn man die Dinger ein- oder ausschalten will. Aber für das Geld kann man auch kein High-Tec erwarten, Hauptsache, sie funktionieren gscheit. 
Also fetten Dank an diejenigen, die das hier gepostet haben!


----------



## sneii500 (28. November 2007)

5er-driver schrieb:


> Ich habe folgende Erfahrung gemacht:
> 
> Trage den Winterschuh von Shimano "SH-MW02" mit Falke Trekkingsocken (Ausführung Winter mit hohem Baumwollanteil).
> 
> ...



Hi 5er-driver!
Sind die Shimano-Schuhe auch wasserdicht oder nur wasserabweisend.Wie sind die 2 Klettverschlüße?Halten die richtig?
Grüße!!!


----------



## 5er-driver (28. November 2007)

sneii500 schrieb:


> Hi 5er-driver!
> Sind die Shimano-Schuhe auch wasserdicht oder nur wasserabweisend.Wie sind die 2 Klettverschlüße?Halten die richtig?
> Grüße!!!



Ich muss mich korregieren: Ich habe den RW02!

Bei Regen hatte ich sie noch nie im Einsatz! Die Klettverschlüsse halten!


----------



## DucS4R (10. Dezember 2007)

sneii500 schrieb:


> Hi!
> Hat jemand den vergleich vom Shimano SH-MW02  zum  Northwave Celsius ?
> Werd mir wohl einer von deb Beiden gönnen!
> Grüße!!!!!!!



Tach zusammen,

also ich nutze die Shimano SH-MW02; habe sie jetzt ein ganzes Jahr durchgefahren (also auch im Sommer). Kann sie nur empfehlen  

Sie sind echt wasserdicht, winddicht und trotzdem einigermaßen atmungsaktiv. 

Was meine kalten Füße anbetrifft, da hab ich schon alles probiert: Einlegesohlen, Fahren ohne Klickies, dicke Socken, Überzieher aus Neopren. Nichts hat mich wirklich zufriedengestellt  

Dann gestern mit den heitbaren Einlegesohlen vom Kaffeeröster; war bisher das Beste überhaupt; allerdings muß ich wohl demnächst mal ne andere Hose probieren; meine sitzt so eng, daß es mir in den Kniekehlen schneidet d.h. ich muß was für ne bessere Durchblutung tun.

Gruß
Duc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 54516 (10. Dezember 2007)

Fahre auch seit neuestem die Tchibo Dinger !!
Wirklich super.
und zu einem meiner Vorredner bzw. Schreiber !!
ich bin KEIN Raucher,ernähre mich gesund, und mir frieren im Winter fast immer die Fußzehen ab,und das obwohl ich Sidi Winterschuhe und dicke socken nutze, und mir der Schuh auch nichts abschnürt !!!
Greife immer wieder gerne auf die Tchibowärmer zurück.
weichei oder nicht ist mir wayne !!!

Gruß


----------



## Wings (15. Dezember 2007)

Benutze Gaerne MTB Polar Three Straps Schuhe mit Lammfellfütterung.
Darunter Polypropylene Socken und Schafwollsocken. Die Cleats mit Carbonschrauben von Schmolke befestigt (Vermindert die Kältebrücke).Die Schuhe vor dem Biken mit einen alten Föhn einige Minuten Vorheizen. Dann rein in die Schuhe, den Schaft gut abdichten, und los geht es! Reicht für etwa 2 Stunden warme Füße!


----------



## UliT (17. Dezember 2007)

Winddichte Socken von Stadler fÃ¼r 15â¬ in normalen Raceschuhen leisten mir bei Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt gute Dienste. Wenns kÃ¤lter wird geht's aufs Eis und das Rad hat Pause.

MfG


----------



## --hobo-- (17. Dezember 2007)

Überschuhe halt....


----------



## MasterAss (17. Dezember 2007)

Kältebrücke bei Click-Schuhen!


----------



## --hobo-- (17. Dezember 2007)

Es gibt von Adidas sogar Zehenwärmer, für knapp 10 Euro, bevor ich mir sowas kaufe, würd ich mir für nochmal 10 mehr Überschuhe kaufen. 

Braucht man nur ein Paar, die stinken nicht, braucht man nicht so oft wechseln wie Socken, sind günstig und halten dick warm. Und sieht sogar noch ganz nett aus, finde ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breeze (17. Dezember 2007)

odlo_girl schrieb:


> Niedrige Blutdrcukwerte führen aber auch dazu, daß die Hände und Füße schnell frieren, bei mir ist es der Fall.



Das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht.
Ich kann machen was ich will und trotzdem wird die Hufe und die Pranke kalt. Schön das es auch anderen so geht. 

Guckt Euch den Fischi an beim Biathlon, er lief auch bei Minusgraden ohne Handschuhe und konnte den Abzug noch betätigen. 

Ergo -  Sehr gute Durchblutung !

P.S. Mit niedrigem Blutdruck wird man angeblich URALT- mehr Zeit zum Biken.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (17. Dezember 2007)

Also wie schon erwähnt..SealSkin Socken plus FALKE Socken. Dabei habe ich nur einen Sommerschuh Specialized MTB, darüber dann die Shimano Rain Überschuhe , die sind von innen angerauht...gibt es für MTB und RR unterscheiden sich durch den Mittelsteeg mit Klettverschluss...

Das reicht bei mir für ca. 2,5h biken bei -3° bis -4°..dann wirds ungemütlich kalt an den Zehen..!


----------



## B.Z. (17. Dezember 2007)

Meine Füße stecken in Lake MXZ 300 Winterschuhen und werden zusätzlich auch von Tchibo Heizsohlen warmgehalten.  

Die Akkus lassen sich bequem an den Fersenriemen einklipsen. Auf Stufe 3 bleiben die Füße angenehm warm.

Einzig die 4-Stufenschalter sind Mist. Mit Handschuhen kann man sie nicht greifen und sie sind so schwergängig, dass man sie mit kalten Fingern gar nicht bewegen kann.

Ich würde die Heizsohlen jederzeit wieder kaufen.


----------



## mingo (18. Dezember 2007)

Wer von euch hat denn schon die neuen Sidi Heating Insoles? Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen damit? Könnt ihr die weiterempfehlen?


----------



## invincible (21. Dezember 2007)

Hab heute mal Sohlen aus Alufolie ausprobiert  - Marke Eigenbau.
Hab bei -5° C keine kalten Füsse bekommen.


----------



## hammerbusch (21. Dezember 2007)

breeze schrieb:


> Guckt Euch den Fischi an beim Biathlon, er lief auch bei Minusgraden ohne Handschuhe und konnte den Abzug noch betätigen.
> 
> Ergo -  Sehr gute Durchblutung !



pffftttt, die tanken doch alle naslang (vorgewärmtes) Eigenblut nach....


----------



## EvilEvo (23. Dezember 2007)

Einfache Neopren-Ãberschuhe hab welche von Powerbar fÃ¼r 15â¬ bei -10Â° 2h warme FÃ¼Ãe kein Problem.


----------



## Torpedo64 (23. Dezember 2007)

Warum nicht gleich die Füße in Alufolie einpacken   

Meine persönliche Erfahrung ist das Schichtprinzip, wie es mit der Kleidung im Winter auch gemacht wird:

Wintersocke über dünne Socke, Heizung von Tschibo und Neopren-Überschuh  
Die Kombi hält ca. 7-9 Stunden bei bis zu -10°C, abhängig davon wie empfindlich der Fuß ist


----------



## Blenni (23. Dezember 2007)

Habe heute auch mal was ausprobiert da mein Händler mir zwar einen Winterschuh verkaufen könnte aber der Meinug war das es nicht zwingend notwendig ist. Fahre den Specialized Pro Sommerschuh und habe unter die normale Einlegesohle eine dünne Thermosohle aus dem Schuhgeschäft gelegt. Eine ganz normale Pearli Socke und oben drüber einen Neoprenüberschuh. Bei der heutigen Fahrt über 2,5 Stunden bei 0°C waren die Zehen kühl aber nicht kalt und am Berg wurden sie sogar wieder warm. Die Sohle hat 6 Euro gekostet und bringt mir sehr viel.
Ist vielleicht mal ein Versuch wert bevor man mehr Geld ausgibt.


----------



## Hajo59ger (23. Dezember 2007)

Bei Kälte unter -5 Grad ,würde ich meine Füße, Hände und Gesicht einfach mit
Nivea Cream einreiben. In meinen Sommerschuhen mit Zeitungspapier unter der Lasche ausfüllen . Die Überschuhe drüber und schon kanns los gehen.
Versucht es einmal ! Ich fahre auch mit 08/15 Socken , all der modere Kram ist nur Balast den ich bestimmt nicht mit nehme .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (23. Dezember 2007)

Mit dem Shimano SH MT 90







und den Sealskin Long light socks


----------



## Schauferl (29. Dezember 2007)

I


----------



## Schauferl (29. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Weizenkiller,

hört sich ganz nach zu engen Schuhen an. Eigenblut wärmt am Besten!
Ansonsten ist die "Wärmebrücke aus dem Schuhgeschäft" bestimmt das Beste.
Standardsocken reichen völlig aus.

Gruß

Schauferl

50 meters ahed of you


----------



## wemu (30. Dezember 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Mit dem Shimano SH MT 90
> 
> 
> 
> ...



darüber noch Überschuhe von Vaude (wind und wasserdicht) http://www.bruegelmann-shop.de/shop/detail.php4?artnr=7371408&Caller=froogle

= keine probleme bis -10° auch mit normalen socken
und ansonsten bleiben die Schuhe auch beim größten Mistwetter trocken und sauber, und Dank der großen Reflektorstreifen an den Überschuhen wird man auch bei Dunkelheit sehr gut gesehen. Allerdings immer die große Größe nehmen, "normale Überschuhe" passen nicht über die MT90!


----------



## DirkBrasil (30. Dezember 2007)

Schauferl schrieb:


> Hallo Weizenkiller,
> 
> hört sich ganz nach zu engen Schuhen an. Eigenblut wärmt am Besten!
> Ansonsten ist die "Wärmebrücke aus dem Schuhgeschäft" bestimmt das Beste.
> ...



Hallo Klug*******r,

"ahed" heißt auf Deutsch "VOR", "dahinter" heißt "behind", mußt Du mal
ändern, zumindest wenn Du mir antwortest,

Prost
Dirk


----------



## Deleted 39826 (30. Dezember 2007)

Schon mal die Probiert?

http://www.nanokultur.de/Mountainbi...k-Sealskinz-Profeet-Pro-Feet-Testbericht.html


----------



## Raze (30. Dezember 2007)

mingo schrieb:


> Wer von euch hat denn schon die neuen Sidi Heating Insoles? Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen damit? Könnt ihr die weiterempfehlen?



Hallo,

ich hatte meine schon als einer der Ersten dieses Jahr im Februar bekommen. 3 mal habe ich die Dinger als defekt eingeschickt, jetzt habe ich mein Geld zurückbekommen. Die Sohlen haben nie funktioniert. Wer hat bessere Erfahrungen gemacht???

Viele Güsse raze


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (30. Dezember 2007)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hatte meine schon als einer der Ersten dieses Jahr im Februar bekommen. 3 mal habe ich die Dinger als defekt eingeschickt, jetzt habe ich mein Geld zurückbekommen. Die Sohlen haben nie funktioniert. Wer hat bessere Erfahrungen gemacht???
> 
> Viele Güsse raze



Krass, 

für 250.- so ne ******* zu bekommen. Habe die Tchibo und frage mich warum ich eigentlich 15 Jahre mit taubgefrorenen Zehen gefahren bin . Die Tchibos funzen bis auf den schwergängigen Temp-Regler prima. Wenn`s richtig kalt ist (-5°C und weniger), geht ihnen nach 2h etwas die Puste aus. Die haben ja relativ schwere Akku-Packs. Habe mich immer gefragt wie Sidi die notwendige Akku-Power in der Sohle unterbringen will ? Auch wenn sie leistungsfähigere Li-Ionen Akkus verwenden, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wo der notwendige Saft für stundenlanges Heizen herkommen soll, wenn der Akku in die Sohle intergriert ist.

Thema kalte Füße im Winter: Als jeden Tag in die Arbeit Radler der im Winter durchfährt habe ich alle batterielosen Versuche durch:
Rennrad: von innen nach außen: Angora-Socken, drüber/nicht drüber Assos Thermo-Socken aus Roubaixmaterial, oder Gore-Tex Socken / normale Socken / 1 Paar / 2 Paar alle Kombinationen miteinander auf Lammfellsohlen / Filzsohlen / Thermosohlen / 1 oder 2 Paar von unten mit Alu handbeklebt / mit Teilen einer Isomatte beklebt /  in Gaerne Polar Winterschuhen Lammfellgefüttert 2 Nummern zu groß / drüber Fleeceüberschuhe / Neoprenüberschuhe / keine Überschuhe. 
Fazit: Welche Kombination auch immer bei Temps < 0 C° nach 40 - 60 min taubgefrorene Zehen. Konnte durch obige Maßnahmen nur Nuancen verbessern aber keine grundlegende Änderung am Taubfrieren der Zehen erzielen. 
MTB: halbhohe Schimano Stiefel, Porelle Gore Tex Socken, SPD-Pedale: Ergebnis: taubgefrorene Zehen.

Mit Tchibo-Sohlen: RR: Gaerne Polar + Lidl Angora Socken ( 5.-) + Tchibo Sohlen keine Überschuhe, bei Temps zwischen -5°C - 0°C Heizstufe 3-4: Für eine 2 stündige Ausfahrt nur mollig warme Füße.
MTB: Lidl-Angora Socken + Tchibo Sohlen + Schimano Stiefel: -5°C, nur warme Füße bei Heizstufe 3-4.
Skifahren bei -9°C: normal taubgefrorene Zehen. Tchibo-Sohlen Stufe 1-2 von 9 - 14.00 dann Stufe 3, ab 15.3o Stufe 4 , die Power der Akkus läßt nach, trotzdem den ganzen Tag nur warme Füße.


Ohne Heiz-Sohlen habe ich die letzte Stunde einer Ausfahrt nur noch daran gedacht wann ich heimkomme und meine Füße endlich in der heißen Badewanne wieder auftauen kann und endlich aus diesen kalten Radschuhen rauskomme. Mit den Heizsohlen sitze ich zuhause in den Radschuhen erstmals noch etwas in der Küche und will die Schuhe gar nicht mehr ausziehen.
Fazit: Bin überflüssiger Weise 15 Jahre mit tauben Zehen gefahren, dank der Tchibo-Sohlen kann ich erstmals die raureifbedeckten Wiesen am morgen bei -4°C genießen. 

Cu Mark


----------



## Milass (30. Dezember 2007)

Sealskin socken.....40, aber keine kalten füße mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mingo (2. Januar 2008)

Bisher erst eine Reaktion auf meine Frage, ob jemand schon Erfahrungen mit den neuen Heizsohlen von Sidi hat. Gibt´s denn sonst niemanden, der diese sündhaft teuren Heizsohlen gekauft hat? Meldet euch bitte mal dazu!!!


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Januar 2008)

Möchte hier mal meinen Dank an Tchibo für 3 Jahre warme Füsse loswerden und dass sie mir NACH Ablauf der drei Jahre Garantie die defekten Sohlen (Kabel durch, Stecker wacklig) KOSTENLOS ersetzt haben!


----------



## BöhserOnkel28 (2. Januar 2008)

ich zieh einfach 2 paar socken übereinander an. 

lg


----------



## Spezialistz (2. Januar 2008)

BöhserOnkel28 schrieb:


> ich zieh einfach 2 paar socken übereinander an.
> 
> lg



ich auch.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (3. Januar 2008)

BöhserOnkel28 schrieb:


> ich zieh einfach 2 paar socken übereinander an.
> 
> lg



dett iss nitt das gleiche, glaub uns einfach. die socken sind echt das geld wert


----------



## Manuel79 (3. Januar 2008)

Ich habe die Gore Alaska Überzieher für 40 Euro bei Hibike bekommen. Drei Ausfahrten bei -2°. Super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rxx (3. Januar 2008)

mingo schrieb:


> Bisher erst eine Reaktion auf meine Frage, ob jemand schon Erfahrungen mit den neuen Heizsohlen von Sidi hat. Gibt´s denn sonst niemanden, der diese sündhaft teuren Heizsohlen gekauft hat? Meldet euch bitte mal dazu!!!



Schau mal hier


----------



## Dimosch (3. Januar 2008)

Da die Frage war: 'Wie haltet Ihr die Füße warm?' hier mal meine Version.

Ich fahre meinen Sommer Schuh auch im Winter, mit dicken Socken (Sonst nix) hatte ich bis jetzt auch bis ca. +3° C keine größeren Probleme. 

Nachdem ich aber letztens bei einer Tour bei -2° bis -4° nach etwas über einer Stunde abbrechen musste, weil die Füßchen eiskalt waren, werde ich jetzt aufrüsten. (Anhalten und wie wild mit den Zehen wackeln hat zwar kurz geholfen, aber das war nicht so Ziel führend)

Für morgen haben ich mir, dank Eurer Tipps, Alueinlegesolen mit Fleece-Oberseite besorgt, wegen besagter Wärmebrücke zu den Klickpedalen. 
Dazu Neopren Überschuhe um den Wind draußen zu halten und dann noch einen Joker.....'ToeWarmer'

Davon hat bis jetzt keiner hier im Threat gesprochen (Oder ich habe es überlesen, sorry dafür). 
Das sind einmal Wärmeelemente für die Zehen und den Vorderfuß, die ohne Strom arbeiten, sie aktivieren sich beim Kontakt mit Luft.
Habe sie im Radladen bekommen als ich die Überschuhe besorgt habe. Der Verkäufer meinte seine Kunden reißen sie Ihm aus den Händen.
Ein Set soll bis zu 6 Stunden 38° C bieten, nachdem man es unter die Socken geklebt hat.

Wobei ich das wohl eher als Notlösung zu meinem Ersatzschlauch lege.
Denn pro Ausfahrt 2 ist mir zu viel, ich scheine ja auch nicht so anfällig zu sein wie manch anderer, da ich wie bereits erwähnt, nur mit dicken Socken bis +3° C gekommen bin.

Das sind die Teile, wobei ich sie jetzt nicht aus dem Netz habe.
http://heatpaxx.de/fuss_eng.htm

Ich berichte mal die Tage, wie es mir ergangen ist.

Grüße
Dimosch


----------



## böser_wolf (3. Januar 2008)

ich verstehs echt net wie mann/frau soviel geld für heizsocken ausgeben kann 
ich fahr jeden tag auf arbeit plus 2-3 touren die woche eine davon nachts.

gute socken(sealskin) und nicht zu enge skateschuhe(DVS wasserdicht) plattformpedale und gut  
und du kannst dich auch noch in der bar deines vertrauens nach dem nachtsfahren sehen lassen


----------



## Schiky (3. Januar 2008)

Naja ich fahre erstmal halt Sommerschuhe mit dicken Socken (wenn es kälter wird halt 2 Paar), dazu ne Einlegesohle gegen die Kälte von denCleats und drüber dann dicke Neoprenüberschuhe. Sollte das nicht reichen, dann mache ich mir nochmal Gedanken, ob ich mir Seal Skinz hole oder ob ich doch direkt zum Shimano SH-MW 02 greife. Die Seal Skinz finde ich vom hören sagen schon top!


----------



## Smooth* (6. Januar 2008)

DirkBrasil schrieb:


> Hallo Klug*******r,
> 
> "ahed" heißt auf Deutsch "VOR", "dahinter" heißt "behind", mußt Du mal
> ändern, zumindest wenn Du mir antwortest,
> ...



Also, wenn ihr schon alle hier am Klug********n seid, dann wenigstens richtig.
Es heißt immer noch "ahead"...

Zum Thema:
Bin gestern fast gestorben in meinen normalen Specialized Racing Schuhen, also die Tour nach 10 km abgebrochen, weil meine Füße total nass und durchgeweicht waren (dazu muss man sagen, dass es in Strömen geregnet hat bei ~3°C). Hab mir dann erstmal im nächsten Bikeshop gescheite Überschuhe gekauft und in Verbindung mit den Aluisoliersohlen und 2 paar Socken sollte das eigentlich reichen.


----------



## Munibiker (6. Januar 2008)

Hallo
Also ich fahre übers ganze jahr und ich habe Euer ein paar icepicker Snow Socken von meinen Radhändler bekommen um 30 Euro.(Wenn die Socken feucht werden vom schweiß oder durch nässe fühlt sich der Socken nicht kalt an! Und dann den Socken über die Heitzung und kannst dann wieder anziehen ohne das die zum Stinken anfangen!!!Hab ich 40tage nicht gewaschen und fahre jeden Tag in die Firma - haut echt hin!
Lg aus Österreich/Salzburg
Das Material besteht aus Merinowolle und ist nahtfrei - perfeckt - dann kommt ein Adidas Mtb-Schuh darüber und dann je nach Witterung ein Überschuh entweder aus Neopren,oder Goretex,oder einfach nur aus Flies und aussen mit einer Winddichten dehnbaren Beschichtung.


----------



## Blenni (6. Januar 2008)

@Munibiker
Meinst Du vielleicht Icebreaker statt icepicker? Icebreaker habe ich in Neuseeland kennengelernt und habe davon T-Shirts, Pulli und ne 3/4 Unterhose zum biken. Merino ist besser als jede Synthetikfaser aber leider auch sauteuer - eine Investition die sich lohnt.


----------



## Munibiker (6. Januar 2008)

Hallo
Hast recht!!!Sorry
Teuer find ichs nicht!!!!echte Qualiät und Funktionalität!!!
Ich werd mir nichts andres mehr kaufen!!!


----------



## messi49 (7. Januar 2008)

Dimosch schrieb:


> Dazu Neopren Überschuhe um den Wind draußen zu halten und dann noch einen Joker.....'ToeWarmer'
> 
> Davon hat bis jetzt keiner hier im Threat gesprochen (Oder ich habe es überlesen, sorry dafür).
> Das sind einmal Wärmeelemente für die Zehen und den Vorderfuß, die ohne Strom arbeiten, sie aktivieren sich beim Kontakt mit Luft.
> ...



Nur 38° C ?? Bist du sicher??
Beheizbare Einlegesohlen bringen bis zu 65° C und das brauche ich auch manchmal. Stufe 2 (40° C) ist mir oft nicht warm genug, Stufe 1 (33° C) sind kaum spürbar. Die Sohlen setze ich nur bei minusgraden ein, bis zu 0° C reichen mir dünne Socken, darüber Gore Windstoppersocken und dann Überschuhe.


----------



## herrsaidy (2. Dezember 2008)

Manche benutzen doch sicher solche Einlegesohlen wo auf der einen Seite Alu ist.
Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich die Dinger in Größe 48/49 finde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## golo120 (2. Dezember 2008)

herrsaidy schrieb:


> Manche benutzen doch sicher solche Einlegesohlen wo auf der einen Seite Alu ist.
> Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich die Dinger in Größe 48/49 finde?



...ich glaube, sie bei DEICHMANN gesehen zu haben, unisize zuschneidbar, ganz sicher bin ich mir aber nicht mehr, war schon letztes Jahr.
Gruß Gordon


----------



## pixelquantec (2. Dezember 2008)

Hab diese in einem Laden für Arbeitsbekleidung für 5 gekauft und bin angenehm überascht. Bei den aktuellen Temperaturen reichen diese Einlegesohlen vollkommen. Meine haben eine flauschige Oberseite und unten Alu. Bei hartem Frost werden diese allerdings nicht mehr reichen.


----------



## chris-k. (3. Dezember 2008)

Meine Garantie für warme Füße:

dünne Radsocken (z.B. X-Socks)
drüber dickere Wander-/Wollsocken (z.B. Rohner)
Sidi-Winterschuhe (eine Nummer größer kaufen)
außen noch ein paar Überschuhe (Assos)


----------



## Blechhase (4. Dezember 2008)

nimm Skisocken und Neopren-überschuhe. Das wirkt Wunder und hält meherere Stunden warm bei niedrigen Temperaturen


----------



## barbarissima (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich tausche die normalen Einlegesohlen gegen so´n Alumitwolledings und ziehe über die Bikesocken noch ein Paar dicke Wollsocken, gerne auch von Oma selbstgestrickt . Hatte damit noch nie kalte Füße, obwohl ich eher zu den Frostbeulen zähle


----------



## Blechhase (5. Dezember 2008)

Hey habe gehöhrt es gibt auch Neopren-Socken also die man direkt über die Füsse zieht. Soll angeblich extrem warm halten denn Taucher benutzen auch solche.  
Har irgendjemand Erfahrung mit Neopren-Socken?


----------



## Mack_21 (6. Dezember 2008)

1 paar bike socken,
1 paar normale socken
1 paar (winter) schuhe
und bei regen bzw nässe noch
1 paar überschuhe


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe den Shimano "SH-MT51" und dazu einen Neopren Überschuh + Ski-Socken.
Bei den jetzigen Temp. habe ich nach ca. 1 h kalte Füße bekommen.

Ich habe mir dann den gleichen Schuh nur zwei Nr. größer in ebay gekauft und folgedes gemacht.

Ski-Socken
Einlegesohle mit Aluseite
o. g. Schuh
Überschuh
> Vaude Minsk

Bin damit 2,5 h gefahren und keine Spur von kalten Füßen


----------



## Calli Potter (6. Dezember 2008)

Also ich ziehe mir das an.

1 mal dicke Wollsocken von der Oma
1 mal Gore Neoprensocken
1 mal mein Scott AM Schuh
und darüber von BBB die Neopren Überschuhe. Also für mich ist das z.Z noch warm genug!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## golo120 (6. Dezember 2008)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> ...
> 1 mal Gore Neoprensocken...


Hallo Calli Potter,

kannst Du mal bitte genauer posten, welche Du das hast?

Danke und Gruß
Gordon


----------



## herrsaidy (8. Dezember 2008)

Hab mir nun mal Neopren-Überschuhe gekauft.
Die Einlegesohlen hab ich gefunden, leider gehn die überall nur bis 46/47, hat jemand einen Tip wo es die für große Füße gibt?


----------



## trek 6500 (10. Dezember 2008)

...dünne socken ,seal skinz , zur not noch ne kl. plastiktüte- dann passts , bis ca. -10 grad ....


----------



## daniel77 (11. Dezember 2008)

Icebreaker Merino Socken, teuer aber in Kombi mit Überschuhen/winddichten Socken bis zu 2,5h warm.

http://www.icebreaker.com/


----------



## Murph (12. Dezember 2008)

Habe heute morgen feststellen müssen das die Socken einen nicht zu unterschätzenden Einfluss haben.
War die letzte Woche bei ca. 0C° mit Funktionssocken problemlos 5 Stunden unterwegs und heute morgen,auch ca. 0C°, sind mir mit normalen Socken aus Baumwolle die Füsschen nach etwa 1 Stunde schon merklich kalt geworden.Noch nicht dramatisch aber spürbar.
Hab mir mal die Skin Sealz Thermo bestellt,mal schauen wie´s mit denen wird.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## herrsaidy (12. Dezember 2008)

Hab mir auch die Skin Sealz bestellt und dazu noch die Überschuhe Minsk und Pallas, konnte mich nicht für einen entscheiden.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Überschuhen? Ist der Minsk besser geeignet weil er n Futter hat oder der Pallas weil er aus Neopren ist??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Willard (14. Dezember 2008)

Die Frage war: Wie haltet ihr eure Füsse warm?

Wenn dann Patentrezepte kommen à la "ihr müsst diese Schuhe nehmen und jene Socken dazu, dann klappt's immer" oder noch besser "ich habe nie kalte Füsse, wo ist euer Problem", muss man immer wieder feststellen, dass es eben 1. keine Patentrezepte gibt, weil 2. das Kälteempfinden ein äusserst subjektives ist.

Was mir (sehr kälteempfindlich, aber nur im Fussbereich) hilft:

Northwave Celsius (fahre ich als MTB- und RR-Version), mind. eine Nummer grösser als üblich
dazu Alueinlegesohlen
plus (wenn's deutlich unter 0° ist) Seal Skinz Socken

Die Kombi hält die Füsse mehrere Stunden warm und vor allem trocken.


----------



## bioelektrik (14. Dezember 2008)

Hier ein Tip für günstige und DÜNNE Alueinlagen.
Ideal wenn man z.B. die orginal Einlagen des Schuhs behalten willl und dadurch keinen Platz mehr für die Alueinlagen mit Filz hat.

Folie von Kühltüten aus dem Supermarkt!
Die Lidl Tüten fand ich vom Material am Besten.
Einlage drauf legen und auschneiden,
Die obere Folie löst sich dann und man erhält eine mit Alu beschichtete Kunststoffeinlage.
Diese unter die "normale" Einlage des Schuhs legen.
Hat bei mir heute knapp 3 Stunden die Kälte von unten fern gehalten.
Ohne hatte ich nach ca. 1 Stunde kalte Fußsohlen.

Preis im Cent Bereich, da man aus einer Tüte bestimmt 5-6 Paar schneiden kann.


----------



## Chicane (14. Dezember 2008)

bioelektrik schrieb:


> Hier ein Tip für günstige und DÜNNE Alueinlagen.
> Ideal wenn man z.B. die orginal Einlagen des Schuhs behalten willl und dadurch keinen Platz mehr für die Alueinlagen mit Filz hat.
> 
> Folie von Kühltüten aus dem Supermarkt!
> ...



Coole Idee  Werde mir auch so eine Lidl-Tüte zulegen, kostet ja nichts. Mal schauen ob es was bringt 

Gruß


----------



## kneeslyder (22. Dezember 2009)

hol nochmal hoch das Ding
Also ich suche solche Einlagen denn alles andere funzt bei mir nicht mehr seitddem ich eine "fast" Nickrose an den Füssen hatte
Hier meine Wahl :  1) http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k529/a11377/bikeset-allround-xl-mit-ueberschuh.html

2)  http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160388315824&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Haben die  NiCd Batterien nicht diesen Memorieeffekt und die NiMH nicht?


----------



## kneeslyder (30. Januar 2010)

habe die von Bike Discount gekauft und kann nur sagen :

SUPER keine kalten Füssschen mehr
Bei mir reicht jetzt Stufe 1 um bei -5 zu fahren


----------



## warpax (31. Januar 2010)

Wovon ich nur abraten kann, sind sog. Taschenheizungen. Hab ich mir mal auf Verdacht bestellt, aber die haben zum einen nur einen sehr kurzfristigen Effekt (max. 1/2h) und zum anderen werden die unbequem, wenn das Zeug darin kristallisiert und hart wird.

Im Sommre fahr ich mit Tauchschuhen, momentan trage ich Ranger Boots und habe normale Tennissocken an. Reicht mir bei Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt dicke aus.


----------



## zanderschnapper (1. Februar 2010)

Schaut Euch doch auch mal diesen Thread an.
Der ist sehr informativ 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=245885


----------



## Impossible2See (1. Februar 2010)

warpax schrieb:


> Im Sommre fahr ich mit Tauchschuhen




Nich dein Ernst oder?


----------

